# Suche einen Gästepass für meinen kleinen freund



## _SeiA_ (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe gemeinde,

ich zocke seit tagen D3 und nun hat der kleine bruder meine freundin auch gefallen dran gefunden.

Möchte aber mit ihm erstmal als Testversion spielen. Hat vielleciht noch jmd nen Gästepass für uns?

MfG

André und Malte


----------

